# Hart County



## Donkeytoe (Feb 28, 2005)

Anybody hunt Hart County.  Met some relatives at a anniversary party this weekend for my parents whi have some land in Hart.  Need somebody to remove some deer for them and being the nice guy I am I volunteered.  Hows teh deer population up there?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 28, 2005)

They are some good deer there!!! You lucky dog. If you need any help, let me know!


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Feb 28, 2005)

what part of hart co. will you be hunting?i hunt on the west end of the co. around canon.we have a good number of deer but see fewer bucks each season like most other parts of the state.


----------



## Goose (Feb 28, 2005)

Any chance they need some turkeys removed?  If so, sign me up and put me in, coach!

Goose


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 1, 2005)

There are loads of deer but unfortunantly the hunting pressure is extreme. A 1 1/2 year old buck is very lucky to make it to 2 1/2. Opening day is like this


----------



## Donkeytoe (Mar 1, 2005)

obviously would like to shoot a monster but being the accomplished doe hunter I am I can live with only does.  My issue is the distance.  I live in Florida so it's a haul to get there.  Appreciate the feedback.  As soon as I get it all worked out I will be going up for a visit to see what i'm getting into.


----------



## Toffy (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hart B&C*

Hart County has one Booner and is in the upper piedmont, meaning that the soil is fertile, but it aint Dooly County. So, like so many other things, the quality of the herd and the hunting depends on land use. 
FYI, there is not a great deal of  industrial timber land, there is some row cropping remaining and higher than average pasture. Coming from Fla, you are driving past some VERY good deer hunting, but Hart Co is a good county.


----------



## RPD#99 (Mar 1, 2005)

I hunt Hart Co.  I am going opening weekend for some turkey.  The deer are really nice.  Todd Bradford shot the B&C in Hart County on the land I hunt.  100 acres.  I can't wait until March 19!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 1, 2005)

RPD#99 said:
			
		

> I hunt Hart Co.  I am going opening weekend for some turkey.  The deer are really nice.  Todd Bradford shot the B&C in Hart County on the land I hunt.  100 acres.  I can't wait until March 19!



Mr. Adams shot that deer on some property (700 ac.) off Smith-McGee Hwy.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Mar 1, 2005)

RPD#99 ; What  happens on March 19 ?


----------



## RPD#99 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well Ol Buckmaster, then there are two B&C bucks from
Hart.  Check your GON for Todd Bradford.  I believe it was 1997 when he shot one in the high 140's, if I am not mistaken!  It could be a little lower.  I just threw away 2 years worth of GON or I could confirm exactly how big it was.

I don't know Ga Spur, what happens on March 19th!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 3, 2005)

RPD#99 said:
			
		

> Well Ol Buckmaster, then there are two B&C bucks from
> Hart.  Check your GON for Todd Bradford.  I believe it was 1997 when he shot one in the high 140's, if I am not mistaken!  It could be a little lower.  I just threw away 2 years worth of GON or I could confirm exactly how big it was.
> 
> I don't know Ga Spur, what happens on March 19th!




FYI. It takes 170 to make B&C.


----------



## birddog (Mar 4, 2005)

*Hart*

I live in Hart co and also hunt here there are a lot of deer here if you can find someone who will let you hunt   I have 30 acres i hunt close too north Hart school i kill a 12 point this past year It was on the braggin board under ( birddogs lucky horse shoe) So if you stick with it there are some nice big bucks here. GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW LAND AND IF NEED HELP LET ME KNOW


----------

